# Thoughts on Jon Tyson?



## Stope (Apr 26, 2017)

I have recently started listening to, and reading, Jon Tyson... Have any of you read/listened/met him? he is very compelling, has a HUGE emphasis on the Creation/Culture mandate and "the renewal of all things". He is well read, quotes from Pentecostals, N.T. Wright, Barth, S Ferguson, Kuyper, Zinzendorf, Spurgeon, etc...

http://trinitygracechurch.com/beliefs/

What are your thoughts?


----------

